# Molasses-Peanut Butter Glaze For Ribs



## gobbledot (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a new recipe I got in an emaill.



Dont know how it taste, I havent tried it yet but it sounded good. I dont know what the cornstarch does to it other than act as a thickening... Just thought I'd pass it along and get some other thoughts about it.



Molasses-Peanut Butter Glaze for ribs

1/2 cup finely chopped onion
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1/2 cup maple syrup plus 1 tablespoon maple syrup
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup reduced-sodium soy sauce
1/4 cup light molasses
3 tablespoons cider vinegar
1 teaspoon minced fresh gingerroot
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/4 cup creamy peanut butter
*Directions: *In a saucepan coated with cooking spray, saute onion and garlic over medium heat until tender. In a bowl, combine the cornstarch, syrup, water, soy sauce, molasses, vinegar, ginger and red pepper flakes until blended. Stir into onion mixture. Bring to a boil; cook for 2-3 minutes or until thickened. Add peanut butter; cook for 2 minutes or until peanut butter is melted, stirring constantly.



*TEST KITCHEN TIP* You can make the sauce the day before you need it; store in the refrigerator.


----------



## bassman (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like a peanut butter flavored sweet and sour.   Give'r a try and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## pitrow (Sep 3, 2008)

interesting. I have a feeling it's going to taste alot like the Thai spicy peanut sauce. Should be good. Might have to give it a try on the next round of ribs.


----------



## audioxtremes (Sep 3, 2008)

Man, sounds amazing. Gotta try it!


----------



## flash (Sep 3, 2008)

1/2 cup maple syrup plus 1 tablespoon maple syrup



Does that extra tablesoon of maple syrup make a big difference


----------



## allen (Sep 3, 2008)

Ahh Crap, Another recipe for Peanut Butter, I LOVE Peanut Butter, Already printed out the ingredients and instructions and stuck it in Recipe for rubs and sauce, will let you know MAYBE this weekend


----------



## phreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone here actually made this yet???  I made some fresh peanut butter last weekend and might wanna try this if someone can vouche for it.


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 20, 2009)

definatly Thai based. I'm sticking with maple bourbon glaze myself.

-rob


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 20, 2009)

Rob - that maple bourbon glaze sounds great.  Do you have a recipe for that or is it just a straight mix of maple syrup and bourbon?


----------



## phreak (Feb 20, 2009)

I do understand it looks Thai based(I love Thai food)...I was wondering if anyone here has actually made it and tried it....Anyone...Anyone???


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 20, 2009)

Maple Bourbon Glaze

3/4 cup LT brown sugar
1/2 stick unsalted butter
1/4 cup maple syrup USE GRADE B DARK
1/4 cup bourbon
1/4 cup apple juice

Simmer in pan until thickened.

How to use - When the ribs are 30 mins away from being done brush on the glaze liberally then sprinkle on a small amount of your favorite rub. We use Smokin' Guns with a little added ground chipotle powder for the comps. I like mine hot so if it's just for me I go 50/50 Guns and chipotle powder.

-rob


----------



## azrocker (Feb 20, 2009)

That sounds really good. Just got some ribs gotta try it next day off!


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe, Rob...that is definitely going on my next ribs.  Sorry to hijack the thread, btw.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 20, 2009)

Down loaded! So much good stuff I don't know where to start!


----------

